
SOA and Versioning - pragides
http://www.bigeng.io/stencil-challenges/
======
bigethan
Funny, I thought that 'BigCommerce' was a fake name like "Acme Corp" or "Foo
Co".

Versioning APIs is hard. Anyone have any good reading / experience to share?
How do you prevent too much code duplication across folders? How do you
expediently insure that code that is shared doesn't break a distant
dependency? Should you create lots of new versions or only for large changes?
Does something like Semver help? I don't feel like I've seen a happy solution
for this yet in my work and would like to learn more...

